# Europe's and UK's commemoration of WWI?



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

It's been awhile since I've been here. I wanted to ask our European and British members what has been done to commemorate the centennial of World War One. There has been some work done in my home state of Connecticut, and I was able to attend a conference that tied my state to the war. 

Cheers!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,

Take a look at these links:

800,000 Red Poppies Pour Like Blood From The Tower Of London

WW1 exhibition opens at RAF Museum Cosford - BBC News

14-18 NOW - WW1 Centenary Art Commissions

These are all UK ones, but I'm sure there are mainland European things, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

